# Win 2k3 / IIS 6.0: w3wp.exe auf hoher Auslastung



## PingpongRueppel (14. November 2005)

Hallo, 

ich betreibe eine Webseite mit aktuell um die 700.000 PageImpressions pro Monat.

Diese läuft haupsächlich mit .asp, und minimal auch mit .aspx Dokumenten.

Der Server ist ein Intel Celeron 2400 / 512 MB Ram; Win 2k3 und IIS 6.0.


Bis vor kurzem lief die Seite auf einem Duron 900, 256 MB Ram, Win 2000 und IIS 5.0.
Dieser hatte allerdings eine 512er Standleitung, sodass bei ca 500.000 PageImpressions die Seite schon arg langsam lief - man aber gesehen hat, das dies eindeutig an der Verbindung lag, da sich Bildinhalte sehr langsam geladen haben. 

Nun hat aber die Seite auf dem neuen Server wieder extreme Wachstumsraten - und läuft schon wieder völlig langsam. Auf dem Server selbst ist die w3wp.exe konstant bei 100% Auslastung - und das bei einer Userzahl von um die 60 bis 100 Usern gleichzeitig. 

Nun habe ich die letzten paar Wochen damit verbracht, herauszufinden, was diese w3wp.exe eigentlich macht - und ob es nun einfach nur die hohe Auslastung ist, oder ein Windows Fehler. Leider bin ich in meinen Recherchen dazu zu keinem problemlösenden Ergebnis gekommen.

Meine Frage also: Bin ich jetzt bereits an der oberen Leistungsgrenze des Servers? Ein kurzfristiges Potential von (wär der Server schnell genug) über 1.500.000 PageImpressions pro Monat sind möglich - und ich erlebe bereits jetzt wieder eine völlig langsame Seite - mit Ladezeiten von teilweise über 2 Minuten pro Seite. An der Anbindung kann es diesmal nicht liegen - denn sobald die Seite dann heruntergeladen ist, dauert es bis zur kompletten Anzeige wirklich nur Sekundenbruchteile. D.h. es liegt eindeutig am Server. 

Also - Server am Limit?
Muss ein neuer Server ran?
Oder muss ich einfach nur ein gescheites Windows Update finden / IIS Einstellung aktivieren?

Für schnelle Hilfe / Erfahrungsberichte mit Servern dieser PI-Größe wär ich dankbar!


----------



## Tix (29. August 2006)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Weiß denn keiner Rat?


----------

